# New guy



## Johnjohn1977 (May 16, 2015)

What's up guys and gals been a member for a while figured it was time to say hello. 6ft tall 218 pounds body fat probably to much. Been a member on asf for a while. I like long walks on the beach and tranny porn


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 16, 2015)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riles (May 16, 2015)

Welcome, you are in the right place for sure


----------



## psychowhite (May 16, 2015)

Welcome

www.internationalanabolics.com


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## brazey (May 18, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------

